# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  مريض بحاجه لدعاكم ..!

## جـــــــــوري

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

السلام على الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين 
مريض تحت رحمه الله بحاجه الى دعاء اخوانه المؤمنين بسبب تعرضه لحادث سير.


عن ابي عبد الله (عليه السلام): ( إذا دخل احدكم على اخيه عائدا له فليدع له وليطلب منه الدعاء فإن دعاءه مثل دعاء الملائكة)


اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجِّل فرجهم يا كريم 

أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 

اللهم انا نسألك ونقسم عليك بأحب الخلق اليك محمد وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين عليهم صلواتك وسلامك ان تشافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات اللهم وفرج عنه فرجا عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك ياكريم , اللهم شافهـ بشفائك وداوه بدوائك وألبسه ثوب الصحة والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين......
مأجورين ومثابين بحق عليل كربلاء

----------


## قمر دنياي

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> السلام على الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين 
> اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجِّل فرجهم يا كريم  
> أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
> أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
> أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
> أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
> أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> السلام على الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين 
> مريض تحت رحمه الله بحاجه الى دعاء اخوانه المؤمنين بسبب تعرضه لحادث سير 
> 
> اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجِّل فرجهم يا كريم 
> أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
> أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
> أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
> ...



الله يعطيه ألف عافيه 
والله يشافيه بحق مريض وعليل كربلاء 
دعائنا يحتويه 
سلمتي خيتوو جوري ع الاتفاته 
لا عدمناك
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكم احبتي 
تحياااتوو

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الله يمن عليه بالصحه والعافية يارب
بحق الحسين وبحق عليل كربلاء
وبحق المسبة الى بلاد الشام..
الله يشافيه يارب ويعطيه الصحه والعافية ..
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## عاشقة الوهم

أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 

الله يشافيه ويشافي جميع المومنين والمومنات اجمعين
يعطيك اللله العافيه
تحياااتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد_
_اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها
وبعلها وبنينها
والسر المستودع فيها
شافِه بشفائك 
داويه بدوائك
واكسوه لباس الصحة والعافية يا ارحم الراحمين........؛؛

اللهم شافِ كل مريض...__._
_اللهم شافي كل مريض...__._
_اللهم شافي كل مريض

((أمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء))
((أمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء))
((أمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء))
__
_

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الله يعطيكم العاافيه وفي ميزان اعمالكم 
والله يرده الى بيته سالم بحق الشباب القاسم ابن الحسن

----------


## ميآسه

أمن يجيب المضطر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 

أمن يجيب المضطر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 

أمن يجيب المضطر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 

أمن يجيب المضطر أذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 

الله يشفيه ويشفي المؤمنين والمؤمنات ..

يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب ..

----------


## احلى توته

اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجِّل فرجهم يا كريم 

أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 

اللهم انا نسألك ونقسم عليك بأحب الخلق اليك محمد وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين عليهم صلواتك وسلامك ان تشافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات اللهم وفرج عنه فرجا عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك ياكريم , اللهم شافهـ بشفائك وداوه بدوائك وألبسه ثوب الصحة والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين......

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجِّل فرجهم يا كريم 

أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 

اللهم انا نسألك ونقسم عليك بأحب الخلق اليك محمد وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين عليهم صلواتك وسلامك ان تشافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات اللهم وفرج عنه فرجا عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك ياكريم , اللهم شافهـ بشفائك وداوه بدوائك وألبسه ثوب الصحة والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين......

الله يشفيهـ ويرجعهـ بيتهـ بالسلامهـ بحق الحسين

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الله يعطيكم العاافيه..
يارب البسه رداء الصحه والعاافيه..شافيه وعافيه ببركه باب الحوائج ابو الفضل العباس 
خفف عنه كل آه وكل ألم ياكريم..

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجِّل فرجهم يا كريم 

أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 

اللهم انا نسألك ونقسم عليك بأحب الخلق اليك محمد وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين والتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين عليهم صلواتك وسلامك ان تشافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات اللهم وفرج عنه فرجا عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك ياكريم , اللهم شافهـ بشفائك وداوه بدوائك وألبسه ثوب الصحة والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين......*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 

الله يشافيه ويشافي جميع المومنين والمومنات اجمعين

----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجِّل فرجهم يا كريم 
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمَّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

_اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
_*اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها
وبعلها وبنينها
والسر المستودع فيها
شافِه بشفائك 
داويه بدوائك
واكسوه لباس الصحة والعافية يا ارحم الراحمين........؛؛

اللهم شافِ كل مريض....
اللهم شافي كل مريض....
*_اللهم شافي كل مريض

((أمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء))
((أمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء))
((أمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء))
__
_

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

_اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
_*اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها
وبعلها وبنينها
والسر المستودع فيها
شافِه بشفائك 
داويه بدوائك
واكسوه لباس الصحة والعافية يا ارحم الراحمين........؛؛

اللهم شافِ كل مريض....
اللهم شافي كل مريض....
*_اللهم شافي كل مريض

((أمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء))
((أمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء))
((أمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء))
_

----------

